# My latest quilt



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Just took this one off the frame this morning. Still needs to be bound. I call it Virginia Trails. It is going to my dad.








Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE the colors.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Love it!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

SEW BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!
I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I love it!!!!

Marsha


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Beautiful colors. I'm sure your dad will love it.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

That is just gorgeous!! Great color choices and the quilting is done beautifully! Do you use a domestic machine, a long arm or did you handquilt that??


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

How nice!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice. I bet my dad would have liked that too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really really nice. I love the way the swirls appear to intertwine.

Another lady that does such nice work. You're dad should love it.

Angie


----------



## tlag1986 (Jul 3, 2010)

It is so beautiful! I love the earth tone colors. You did fantastic!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks all for the wonderful compliments. MacaReenie, I have a midarm machine called a Bailey Home Quilter. It is a 17 inch machine that sits on a grace pro frame. Got it last November and was ready to get rid of it when I first tried machine quilting. I am glad I kept it. I'm finally getting the hang of it and actually like it now!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

That is really gorgeous !! I like the colors ,and the border really sets it off perfectly !!
Nice quilting too !!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh YUMMY! Those are my colors! What a beautiful quilt!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Your Dad is gonna adore it and you!
Is it a Holiday gift? Or, just cause I love ya, gift?
My Dad would have really been proud to be the recipient of that handsome piece.
You do lovely work.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Great.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Your Dad is gonna adore it and you!
> Is it a Holiday gift? Or, just cause I love ya, gift?
> My Dad would have really been proud to be the recipient of that handsome piece.
> You do lovely work.


My dad loves quilts. I have never made one just for him so it is a just because I love you gift. 
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You did a great job! The colors make it look very "woodsy" & "manly" I am sure your dad will really cherish it.


----------

